# Federal Premium High Energy



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I have been using Federal Premium High Energy ammunition with Nosler Partition bullets in my 06 for a few years now. I recently visited the Federal Premium site and could not find any information on them so I Googled them and found on another site that they had been "discontinued by the manufacturer". Does anyone have any details on this? I really liked those rounds.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

A few years ago, I emailed Hornady asking them about a discontinuation of a favorite varmint load for my 220 swift.
They replied with their appologies and gave me the recipe for the load so I could make my own.
Might be an option for you.
http://www.federalpremium.com/general/o ... ct_us.aspx


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

chet said:


> A few years ago, I emailed Hornady asking them about a discontinuation of a favorite varmint load for my 220 swift.
> They replied with their appologies and gave me the recipe for the load so I could make my own.
> Might be an option for you.
> http://www.federalpremium.com/general/o ... ct_us.aspx


Thats really cool that they did that for you Chet. I remember a post from a few months ago where a member of the forum (cant remember who...) contacted Winchester and they were pretty rude and told him something to the effect of 'you will never figure out out secret recipe' and made it seem like Winchester was guarding the secret meaning of life. So I'm glad to hear that they were pretty helpful.

PS: have you tried looking here?
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/ItemList ... genumber=1

Hopefully you reload Campfire, and you can get the recipe figured out.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I reload shot shells but I do not shoot enough rifle ammunition to make reloading finacially practicle. I shoot centerfire rifle ammo mainly just for hinting big game. And in recent years ammo manufacturers have made factory loaded ammo very comperable to handloads which was not the case years ago. The High Energy Loads offered by Federal were a great example of that. But there are other manufacturers that I think (hope) are still making high performance ammo like Honady. The trouble is that I really like the inherent versatility of the Nosler Partition bullets. (And I don't think Hornady offers high performance ammo loaded with partitions as they are first and foremost bullet manufacturers themselves.) I may try some of Honady's "Superfomance" loads or I may just go back to shooting standard velocity rounds. I am not all that sure that the 150 fps or so increase in velocity with the high pereformance ammo is that much of an advantage other than to my imagination particularly at the ranges that I normally shoot at. In fact I suspect that my rifle actually shoots a little more accurately with standard velocity rounds. Or I may have to take up reloading my own high performance loads. Any other thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

maybe give the nosler custom a try:

http://www.shootersproshop.com/index.php?p=11&b=3&s=99

The brass doesnt get any better, and it looks like they're a few bucks cheaper than the federals you're used to.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

also:

http://www.bivwak.com/auction_details.p ... _id=162208


----------

